# Historique réseau Wifi



## vavavoum94 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour
J'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible de connaitre l'historique de l'état de son réseau.
En effet ce soir, je voulais pour la première fois paramétrer mon réseau wifi (je suis connecté depuis des années en réseau éthernet, mais l'arrivée d'un ipad change la donne  ) et en entrant dans le paramétrage de mon modem (NeufBox), je m'aperçois que le WiFi est paramétré... Alors qu'initialement je l'avais désactivé.
Peut-on savoir s'il est paramétré depuis longtemps ? Est-ce que le fait de booter systématiquement le modem via l'interrupteur de ma double prise pourrait changer le paramétrage du dit modem ? Action à distance de Neuf (enfin... sfr à présent !) ?
Merci pour votre réponse
Cdlt


----------



## Oizo (9 Février 2012)

Sfr a fait des mises à jour de Firmware sur sa box et il est possible que le wifi se soit réactivé à ce moment (j'avais perdu quelques réglages lors d'une màj). Tu devais le voir par le voyant "Wifi" allumé sur ta box. Mais impossible de savoir depuis combien de temps...


----------

